
Drake “Spam” Causes Spotify Subscription Cancellations - john58
https://www.hotnewhiphop.com/drake-spam-causes-spotify-subscription-cancellations-news.54120.html
======
tomcam
Wonder if Drake’s sales were softening or what. It was a tone-deaf move, esp.
after Apple screwed the pooch with that U2 giveaway.

